# co2 no bubbles



## gareth.wilson (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi was just hoping someone could help there doesnt seem to be any bubbles comming out of my co2 system its a yeast and sugar one


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

You must have messed it up somewhere along the line.
If it was right, it would be bubling. 
Here is a reference to maybe help out a bit.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

It may of just needed a bit more time to get the bubles out, but other then that i would re do it


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

sean-820 said:


> It may of just needed a bit more time to get the bubles out, but other then that i would re do it


for sure...it sometimes takes a bit to activate.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

ryanimpreza said:


> It may of just needed a bit more time to get the bubles out, but other then that i would re do it


for sure...it sometimes takes a bit to activate.
[/quote]
I agree, and it depends on the temp of water you add... on the DIY yeast ones i had it would bubble slowly at first, but took 24 hours to reach peak production some times

If you can, anticipate that and pre mix before you change out so you dont loose C02 in your tank, JUST DONT DO IT IN A SEALED CONTAINER like a pop bottle with the lid tightly on...


----------

